#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  Thai Citizenship for Thailand-born child with foreign parents

## crocodilexp

What is the process to obtain Thai citizenship for a child who was born in Thailand, but whose both parents are foreign citizens? 

In some other countries (e.g. U.S.) this would be automatic, but in others (e.g. Germany) it would not. How does it work in Thailand? Is this even possible?

----------


## daveboy

I'd have thought one of the parents would have to be a Thai.

----------


## Simon43

Years ago, (like about 20 years), there was a short period in which Thai law allowed a baby born in Thailand to foreign parents to apply for Thai citizenship.

Alas, that is no longer the case, and a baby born in Thailand to foreign parents is classified exactly the same as all us other foreigners ==>FOREIGN

To obtain Thai citizenship, the baby will have follow the same route as any other foreigner.  It is not impossible, (well - it's almost impossible), and I guess the baby could get Thai citizenship prior to dying of old age.

Simon

----------


## Bobcock

It would be possible if both parents had Permanent residency status at the time of birth. I know someone that does and even she found it difficult to obtain until she was needed to represent Thailand at sport.

Without it that, highly unlikely other than the usual route, which again can be done if the child is patient enough as an adult.

----------


## BigBaBoo

::spin::  As others have pointed out by now there is no automatic right of a child born in Thailand to foriegn (not Thai citizens) parents. 
A child born to non-Thai parents is assumed to be of whatever nationality his/her parents are.
Now if ONE of the parents is in fact a Thai citizen...that's a different story. In that case the parents could register the child as Thai based on the citizenship of the Thai parent.
Many years ago the father had to be Thai citizen..but the law was changed quite a few years back and now if either of the parents is Thai, the child can be legally Thai also.
But for a child born in Thailand of two non-Thai parents...I don't believe Thai citizenship or even Thai residency is possible for the child. (Except as an adult by going through the whole Thai Permanent Resident process).
I believe, but I could be wrong however, that for visa purposes a minor child (not old enough to legally handle their own visa application for example) will be allowed to stay in Thailand based on their parents visa status until the child is old enough to legally handle his/her own visa status (i.e. they have attained the legal age to sign the documents required).
If you want to register your child as a citizen of your country...and legally attest to that fact...your country's embessy will know how to take care of that. They will probably require proof of the child's birth in Thailand from the hospital and proof/ certfication that both parents are citizens of your country.
But that's a different matter.
 :Smile:

----------


## forreachingme

We are both parents not thai citizens and where told that our 2 kids born in Thailand can have their choice at age 17...

well still 10 years to go to confirm this !

----------


## Bobcock

> We are both parents not thai citizens and where told that our 2 kids born in Thailand can have their choice at age 17...


Definately not

----------


## Pol the Pot

How can a baby be Thai if the parents are foreigners? :mid:

----------


## Bobcock

Their thoughts exactly, but as I said if both parents have PR a child can be born a Thai citizen and I know of someone to whom this applies.

----------


## DroversDog

> We are both parents not thai citizens and where told that our 2 kids born in Thailand can have their choice at age 17...
> 
> well still 10 years to go to confirm this !


I doubt it as there are plenty of children born in Thailand to Burmese parents and they do not have a hope in hell of ever being classed as Thai. Now Thais are not racists  :mid:   but if the parents have a nice Chinese background then I am sure some nice official  :Chinese:  (for a wee fee) may look on the case favorably and wave the need for using silly rules/law.

----------


## Patrick

> We are both parents not thai citizens and where told that our 2 kids born in Thailand can have their choice at age 17...
> 
> well still 10 years to go to confirm this !



Totally incorrect unless - as already Posted - you have Permanent Residence status in Thailand, your children have absolutely no claim to Thai Citizenship.

The reference to "choice at age 17" is another oft repeated falasy but unrelated to your own situation.

Patrick

----------


## crocodilexp

I know many people with two non-Thai parents (e.g. Vietnamese who emigrated to Nong Khai during the war, Chinese who moved in 1930s or 1970s), who managed to obtain Thai citizenship... and apparently their parents did too.

It seems to me the laws on this have changed a few times, and lately for the worse -- does anyone know how long ago was the last significant change?

Btw, I personally know a Chinese woman who bought her Thai ID card for ~200k baht somehow (or so she claims, I did see the card). Her spoken Thai is ok, but she'd not pass for a Thai... of course that route is not open to Farang.

----------


## Pol the Pot

Of course having Thai parents but not being born in Thailand is no obstruction...  :Smile:

----------


## Bobcock

nor is having one Thai parent but not being born in Thailand any obstruction.....

----------


## William

> Originally Posted by forreachingme
> 
> We are both parents not thai citizens and where told that our 2 kids born in Thailand can have their choice at age 17...
> 
> 
> Definately not


It used to be the case that this was possible, provided the child had never left Thailand. However, as soon as the child left/leaves Thailand, then they become dependents on their parents visa(s).

As with many things, this could have changed since I left.

----------


## Krumble

> As others have pointed out by now there is no automatic right of a child born in Thailand to foriegn (not Thai citizens) parents. 
> A child born to non-Thai parents is assumed to be of whatever nationality his/her parents are.
> Now if ONE of the parents is in fact a Thai citizen...that's a different story. In that case the parents could register the child as Thai based on the citizenship of the Thai parent.
> Many years ago the father had to be Thai citizen..but the law was changed quite a few years back and now if either of the parents is Thai, the child can be legally Thai also.
> But for a child born in Thailand of two non-Thai parents...I don't believe Thai citizenship or even Thai residency is possible for the child. (Except as an adult by going through the whole Thai Permanent Resident process).
> I believe, but I could be wrong however, that for visa purposes a minor child (not old enough to legally handle their own visa application for example) will be allowed to stay in Thailand based on their parents visa status until the child is old enough to legally handle his/her own visa status (i.e. they have attained the legal age to sign the documents required).
> If you want to register your child as a citizen of your country...and legally attest to that fact...your country's embessy will know how to take care of that. They will probably require proof of the child's birth in Thailand from the hospital and proof/ certfication that both parents are citizens of your country.
> But that's a different matter.


There is one exception.  If both alien parents are permanent residents at the time of the birth, the child born in Thailand is automatically Thai.

----------


## Fluke

What if the Mother has lived in Thailand all her life but doesnt have Thai I.D.?
Some Thais whose Parents came to live in Thailand some years ago from Neighboring Countries do not have Thai ID ,  although they have a right to remain in Thailand .
  If She had a Child with a Felang, what would that Childs status be ?

----------


## kingwilly

Either the father's nationality or the mother's limbo status. I doubt very much the child would be given Thai, because the mother is not (in official's eyes) thai.

In my son's case, he was born in Thailand; he has a thai birth certificate which quite clearly says born in thailand to two aliens and thus not entitled to citizenship.

----------


## Fluke

> Either the father's nationality or the mother's limbo status. I doubt very much the child would be given Thai, because the mother is not (in official's eyes) thai.
> 
> In my son's case, he was born in Thailand; he has a thai birth certificate which quite clearly says born in thailand to two aliens and thus not entitled to citizenship.


  I thought that if the Child was born in Thailand and spent all their life there , went to School there , then they were given Thai ID at 16 .

----------


## kingwilly

Maybe you could argue that or apply when he/she is 16.

I'm just telling you what his birth certificate says.

----------


## Lorenzo

Met a euro trash living in my building, he was born in Thailand 70 years ago. His father was a diplomat. Asked him if he had a Thai Passport, he said no and grumbled on about Thai scum bla bla bla. Asked him what kind of visa he was on and after again cursing Thai scum said 30 day on arrival. Thought it interesting that after 70 years his status was no better than a first time tourist. Amazing Thailand

----------

